# Bald and Loving It



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well there was an inspection of the complexes where I work and ours won for the year. Before the inspection I kind of mumbled that if we won I would shave my head bald. Well of course someone heard it and when it was announced they said get the clippers. No getting out of things like that when your in the military. Well I requested to keep my hair for at least Christmas morning. Well the wife just got done doing the job and I think I like this look. Its gonna be cold though. Anyone else out there cross over from a full head of hair to bald (by your choice)??


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Break out the Flocking kit now Chopper!!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Just watch out for the glare when it comes time to go hunting there baldy! :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Glare doesn't seem to be the problem. But my head looks pretty red. Must have a lot of blood up there. I am liking this more and more every day. Its hard to get a shirt on though as it gets snagged on my head. Must be the stubble.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Post up a pic!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Soon!! Have to get the film developed.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

skin head !!! hahaha j/k :rollin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep, we gotta see a pick of that!!!!!


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

PorkChop

I shaved my head for the first time almost 15 years ago at the age of 20 and I've been doing it ever since. I believe it is a more "clean" look. I have switched from shaving with a razor to using a beard trimmer with the top attachment taken off so it gets down next to the skin and I no longer worry about cuts. Those [email protected] cuts on the head make you think you will lose a pint of blood before it stops. One piece of advice, get a rough shower sponge for cleaning the dome and scrub hard every time you shower. Bald is the only way real men should be

IaHunter


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

PC is now known as Kojak!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

See, I told you Monte!!!!!!! I am cool!!!! :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

And I wasn't going to say anything! Ron.....the more I think about it...it was probably the glare that we were having trouble with all year, not the decoys.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Or my calling!  Next season we have to make sure he has a hat that is not the vent style! :rollin:

Dan don't yopu just fell the LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

We could have him use the camo face paint on that mellon. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte has to be nice Ron, he only owns three enticers and no bigfoots, He could sit in the field all day long with his three enticers, his noisy assed robo, and his crappy calling, but he does own two blinds!!! :withstupid:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought were leaving? Winter storm warning all of ND and 1/2 of MN for Thursday. And, come on now....I have 4 enticers!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dan I think Monte does have some Bigfoots! Are'nt you missing some? :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Come on CHOP!!!!! WE WANT SOME PICS !!!! :beer:


----------

